# Increase urination with antibiotics???



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello, just wondering if anyone knows if antibiotics and/or steroids, (keflex and prednisone) could cause an increase in urination, enough of an increase to not be able to hold it properly causing accidents in the house??? I plan on calling the vet tomorrow since Kaos has now had two accidents in the house today, when he has not had any accidents since he was around 10 weeks old. Hes now a year old. Thanks for any input!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

jayandlacy said:


> Hello, just wondering if anyone knows if antibiotics and/or steriods, (keflex and prednisone) could cause an increase in urination, enough of an increase to not be able to hold it properly causing accidents in the house??? I plan on calling the vet tomorrow since Kaos has now had two accidents in the house today, when he has not had any accidents since he was around 10 weeks old. Hes now a year old. Thanks for any input!


My question would be why is he on those in the first place?


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

allergies. infected hair follicles.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

I've had dogs on both those with no problems. Maybe it's because he he just not feeling well?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

jayandlacy said:


> allergies. infected hair follicles.


ok lets take a step back ...

- What food do you feed your dog? 
- Did they give you a topical medication as well? 
- What did they say your dog was allergic too?

I am having a problem with the Pred. a real problem due to your dogs age


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree I hate using pred unless I really have to it is not a cool drug and has many side effect.
However yes pred will increase the water intake and urination because of the larger amounts of water. This is a normal side effect of Pred and it is really hard on the dogs body, I only use it as a last resort.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Pro plan sensitive skin and stomachs
Vet thinks allergy is pollen-just got his first ear infection as well. this all started with some red bumps on his tummy. Vet said use benadryl. we did. bumps went away, but he was itchy and started getting scabby. And his feet started getting swollen/red. went back, this is what happened, got the keflex and the pred and the shampoo, cleaning with this new ear solution that I'm not thrilled with. He would have been 11 mths when this all started. We didn't switch food until after the red bumps, same brand different formula.


No topical creams or anything, we have to use chlorexidine ps shampoo 2xs weekly

EDIT: I asked the vet if I should switch foods incase of food allergy ( to a better one after reading all the info on here), he said not to switch yet because we won't know what fixed the problem. I asked about the allergy test, he said he thinks it best to wait until next year to let him go through a few more seasons to see if this goes away in the winter and comes back in the summer. This is already our second vet in the last year.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

jayandlacy said:


> Pro plan sensitive skin and stomachs
> Vet thinks allergy is pollen-just got his first ear infection as well
> No topical creams or anything, we have to use chlorexidine ps shampoo 2xs weekly


Well first off lets work on getting your dog off of a CORN WHEAT SOY diet. 
So we can elliminate those type of things in your dogs food ...

Ear infection I would really make this solution so you can get the infection taken care 
- 1/3 Apply Cidar Vineager
- 1/3 Peroxide 
- 1/3 Rubbing Alcohol

use it 3 times daily for 3 days, 2 times daily for 3 days, 1 time daily for 3 days then use as maintance

Did your vet try your dog benadryl first?

I would really would do you education on pred bc of all the side effects ...


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

yep benadryl worked to clear up bumps but not itching. I thought I should change his food now, but vet said no, so I will do it anyway. I am researching the pred. and its making me freak out, he's due for another dose, but I'm not wanting to give it to him. I need another new vet. Thanks for the ear cleaning solution, I hate the stuff they sold me, it stinks like cucumber melon. 

So, I should switch his food to blue buffalo or costco brand, I should stop the pred. and I should get a new vet. Should I put him back on the benadryl in conjunction with the keflex? 

You ladies are great! I have learned so much in the last few weeks, its driving my fiance crazy!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

jayandlacy said:


> yep benadryl worked to clear up bumps but not itching. I thought I should change his food now, but vet said no, so I will do it anyway. I am researching the pred. and its making me freak out, he's due for another dose, but I'm not wanting to give it to him. I need another new vet. Thanks for the ear cleaning solution, I hate the stuff they sold me, it stinks like cucumber melon.
> 
> So, I should switch his food to blue buffalo or costco brand, I should stop the pred. and I should get a new vet. Should I put him back on the benadryl in conjunction with the keflex?
> 
> You ladies are great! I have learned so much in the last few weeks, its driving my fiance crazy!


Stop the pred go back to the Benadryl with the Keflex 
Blue Buffalo Wilderness so there is NO grain

Your dog is two young to be on pred 
get a new vet after we get this cleared up


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

ok. will do. I hope this works. Should I start the benadryl back tonight? Last pred. was 7 am. I'm sorry so many questions. Thank you!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

jayandlacy said:


> ok. will do. I hope this works. Should I start the benadryl back tonight? Last pred. was 7 am. I'm sorry so many questions. Thank you!


You are fine ... more the better

No stop the Pred and start the Benadryl first thing in the morning


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well you should back off the pred slowly not just stop cold turkey what dose does the vet have him on?

And yes go with blue wilderness the costco food is great but not for dogs with allergies it has grains. The ear solution that deb mentioned works great I have been using it with my dog who suffers chronic ear infections. I would think starting benadryl is ok right away it is a pretty safe drug.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> Well you should back off the pred slowly not just stop cold turkey what dose does the vet have him on?
> 
> And yes go with blue wilderness the costco food is great but not for dogs with allergies it has grains. The ear solution that deb mentioned works great I have been using it with my dog who suffers chronic ear infections. I would think starting benadryl is ok right away it is a pretty safe drug.


If he has ONLY been on it for a few days then he needs to just go off of it ... but if the dog has been on it for a week or more then yes slowly


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> If he has ONLY been on it for a few days then he needs to just go off of it ... but if the dog has been on it for a week or more then yes slowly


Yes I agree and I should have said that but by the posts I assumed he was on it for a while. Did he say how long the dog was on the steroids? I must have missed that.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

He has only been on them since monday 10mg 2xs daily, so yesterday he got only his am dose 10mg and today I have given him none, he only got his keflex and a benadryl. He hasn't had an accident in the house since last night, and we're going later today to get the blue buffalo wilderness. I hope he doesn't get itchy again.


----------

